# yuba northern pike? oops my bad thanks guys



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I just got an e-mail of a northern pike that was supposed to have been caught out of yuba a new record 59 pounds. Has anyone heard about it or is this just another story?
I now know it is just a story. THANKS


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: yuba northern pike?*

Wow, that would be insane!! Wait till repeter reads this!! I would love to know also!


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: yuba northern pike?*

the picture is insane, wish i knew how to post it up!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: yuba northern pike?*



HGD said:


> the picture is insane, wish i knew how to post it up!


I wanna see  Pm sent with my e-mail. I'll try to post up the picture from there.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: yuba northern pike?*

Not a Yuba Pike, but nice none the less. I recognized it immediately from previous Google image searches, but don't know the whole story. Here's a link to the pics http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=6038

and this http://www.fishingfury.com/20071031/mon ... ands-pike/

and finally, what may be the "true" story behind the monster

http://www.pacgb.co.uk/articles/blomedit.htm


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahhhh yes per the links this picture has been going around for at least 2-years that I know of. Had it sent to me not more than a 2-months ago. 

So for a Yuba Pike to reach that size here in Utah...well IMHO ain't going to happen. But like I say to partner there's always the grandaddy/momma in every body of water that every angler dreams of. _(O)_ 

So bring on this potential 'Yuba' monster is what I say...without pictures it's nothing more than a Utah fish'n legend. When I see the photos and the DWR post as a state record then I'm possibly a believer. The proof lies somewhere in the middle as my dear ole Grandmother used to say....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought it was a fake but who knows till ya ask, not a fake fish but utah record. Sure would be awesome if it were true though! Maybe someday EH? Got to dream big 8)


----------

